# Touch Screen



## TypischerStudent (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich brauche mal wieder etwas Hilfe. Ich habe hier einen netten kleinen Touchscreen, den ich leider nicht zum laufen bekomme. Er soll bereits unter Windows 95 einwandfrei funktioniert haben (ist sogar ziemlich sicher) nur ist die zugehörige Festplatte leider defekt und ich konnte fast keine Daten sichern.

Auf dem Controller (im Bildschirm) steht der Firmenname "Interaction Systems". Auf der Internetseite steht nur leider der Downloadbereich nicht zur Verfügung   

Der Controller wird über den Seriellen Anschluß angesprochen. 

Wenn also jemand diese Treiber haben sollte (Windows 2k) wäre ich für einen Link oder die Daten überaus dankbar.

mfg

TypischerStudent!


----------

